# xen and vnc for domu

## galahad7

Hi All,

I can't get access to domUs on Xen via VNC.

I'm running xen 3.04 via the marineam-xen overlay which is running really well. I'm running on a recent Athon64 with the AMD-V virtualization and all good and have Xorg and KDE installed but not Gnome. The Xen dom0 machine is running AMD64.

What I want to do is run a Windows domU and the domU config is included below. I've enabled vnc=1 in the config and also enabled vnc=1 in a Gentoo32 domU that I'm running. The issue is that Xen isn't providing a VNC server, for instance if I do a netstat -na after starting any of my domUs, I'm not seeing any VNC ports open to connect to.

Is anyone else running Xen on AMD64 with working VNC?

Thank you

```

gentoo64 ~ # uname -a

Linux gentoo64 2.6.16.42-xen #6 SMP Fri Mar 16 11:36:25 NZDT 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

gentoo64 ~ # epm -qa | grep xen

xen-sources-2.6.16.28-r2

xen-sources-2.6.16.28

xen-sources-2.6.16.42

xen-3.0.4_p1

xen-tools-3.0.4_p1

 

gentoo64 ~ # cat /xen/winxp/winxp_2.hvm 

kernel = "/usr/lib64/xen/boot/hvmloader"

builder = 'hvm'

memory = 512

name = "winxp"

vcpus = 1

vif = [ 'type=ioemu, bridge=xenbr0' ]

# use iomu: for virtualizing VMX disks: VMX = hvm images on processor supporting virtualization

disk = [ 'phy:/dev/vg/winxp,ioemu:hda,w' ]

device_model = '/usr/lib/xen/bin/qemu-dm'

cdrom='/dev/hdc'

ne2000=0

boot='d'

sdl=0

vnc=1

vncviewer=0

acpi=0

#fullscreen=1

gentoo64 ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.use 

app-emulation/xen-tools ioemu 

gentoo64 ~ # cat /etc/make.conf | grep USE

USE="  amd64 berkdb -bitmap-fonts crypt -cups -fortran gdbm -gnome -gpm ipv6 kde kerberos ldap  -mad maildir -mp3 -mysql -nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam  qt3 qt4 readline ruby sasl sdl ssl tcpd truetype udev unicode vnc xml zlib"

```

----------

## galahad7

I also set up a Gentoo i686 system in case it was an issue on AMD64. The Gentoo i686 system doesn't have an Xserver, so again, trying to run VNC on the domu headless.

```

USE="-bitmap-fonts -cups -fortran -gnome -gpm ipv6 kerberos ldap  -mad maildir -mp3 -mysql -nls nptl nptlonly pam  readline ruby sdl ssl tcpd udev unicode vnc xml zlib"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

xenmaster xen # emerge -avt xen-tools xen xen-sources

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.16.42  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/xen-3.0.4_p1  USE="-custom-cflags -debug -hardened -pae" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/xen-tools-3.0.4_p1  USE="ioemu -custom-cflags -debug -doc -pygrub -screen" 0 kB [1] 

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/marineam-xen

```

As before, I'm not seeing the dom0 create any VNC ports when the domu is started...

----------

## firestrike

Hello,

to have VNC work, I had to set the following config options:

/etc/xen/xend-config.sxp

(vnc-listen '0.0.0.0')

/etc/xen/windows (domU config)

vnclisten="192.168.0.10"

maybe that helps.

----------

## galahad7

Thanks for replying - I've added these in as well since my post but it didn't make any difference.

Can you tell me, what are the USE flags you are using, and what version of Xen are you running? (e.g. 3.02 that comes with Portage, or, an overlay)

----------

## firestrike

At the moment I use the ebuilds from the bug tracker.

app-emulation/xen-3.0.4_rc1  USE="debug -custom-cflags -hardened -pae"

app-emulation/xen-tools-3.0.4_rc1  USE="debug vnc -custom-cflags -doc -pygrub -screen -sdl"

before I used 3.0.3 from the aross overlay which worked as well, but I don't know the use flags there anymore :/

Xen should have you installed the follwing package I think:

net-libs/libvncserver-0.8.2  USE="jpeg zlib -no24bpp -nobackchannel"

There could be some helpful messages in /var/log/xen/xend-debug.log or xend.log as well maybe.

----------

## galahad7

That is very helpful. I have used the marineam overlay assuming it would have the same ebuilds as the bugzilla ebuilds.

Looks like they are different, however. Here are the xen-tools USE flags from the marineam ebuild:

app-emulation/xen-tools-3.0.4_p1  USE="ioemu -custom-cflags -debug -doc -pygrub -screen" 0 kB [1] 

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/marineam-xen

There is no "sdl" or "vnc" use flag, so that explains a lot. 

I'll let you know how I get on - I'm going to use the ebuilds out of bugzilla.

----------

## galahad7

Thomas Edison said something along the lines of "I know a thousand ways not to make a light bulb". It feels like I've tried a ton of things so far, but I can get there!

So far I've installed the xen3.04 ebuilds from bug tracker and found they had the same use flags as the marineam ebuilds, i.e. 

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/xen-tools-3.0.4  USE="ioemu -custom-cflags -debug -doc -pygrub -screen" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/xen-3.0.4  USE="-custom-cflags -debug -hardened -pae" 0 kB [1] 

 [1] /usr/local/portage
```

Looking inside the ebuild, it shows that the ioemu setting is the toggle for libvnc and sdl compilation so that should be working. I'd like to check the binary; I believe there is a way to display the --configure flags that a binary was built with, however, I can't remember how to do it.

I then reverted to the 3.02 ebuilds in portage and built 3.02 xensource kernels (dom0 and domu) but still no vnc.

So now I'm thinking it is possibly a kernel issue, or maybe a system USE flag issue. 

Firestrike, would you be able to provide the .config file for the Xen kernel you are using, along with your USE flag setting from /etc/make.conf. With these two items I should be able to build a system similar to yours.

If you'd rather, you can email the files to,  galahad99 at gmail.com

Thank you

----------

## firestrike

This is gonna be a huuuuuge message  :Smile: 

make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="-X apache2 gif -gpm jpeg -mysql -ncurses -odbc x86 -icc -xfree -gnome

        -qt -kde -gtk -gtk2 nptl nptlonly -cups -java -spell -tcpd -pam

        -ipv6 -spell -fortran nls unicode -berkdb -gdbm -sdl tiff bzip2 -ldap"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.1/gentoo-portage"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/my"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

/etc/portage/package.use 

```

app-emulation/xen-tools ioemu vnc

net-fs/samba async automount fam

```

gunzip -c /proc/config.gz

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-xen

# Thu Jan 18 19:07:55 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

CONFIG_MPSC=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_64_XEN=y

CONFIG_X86_NO_TSS=y

CONFIG_X86_NO_IDT=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_XEN_GENAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4096

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_REORDER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

CONFIG_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_INTERFACE_VERSION=0x00030203

#

# XEN

#

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y

# CONFIG_XEN_UNPRIVILEGED_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVCMD=y

CONFIG_XEN_XENBUS_DEV=y

CONFIG_XEN_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP is not set

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_PIPELINED_TRANSMITTER is not set

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_LOOPBACK=y

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_TPMDEV_BACKEND is not set

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_SCRUB_PAGES=y

# CONFIG_XEN_DISABLE_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_XEN_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030002_AND_LATER=y

# CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_LATEST_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_030002=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_ALLOC_SKB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_DEV_ALLOC_SKB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_IGNORE_UNHANDLED=y

CONFIG_NO_IDLE_HZ=y

CONFIG_XEN_UTIL=y

CONFIG_XEN_BALLOON=y

CONFIG_XEN_DEVMEM=y

CONFIG_XEN_SKBUFF=y

CONFIG_XEN_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_XEN_SMPBOOT=y

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_PLIST=y

```

/usr/portage/local/my/app-emulation/xen-tools/xen-tools-3.0.4_rc1.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:

# /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/xen-tools/xen-tools-3.0.4_rc1.ebuild,v1.3 2007/01/23 23:04:12 aross Exp $

inherit mount-boot flag-o-matic distutils eutils multilib

DESCRIPTION="Xend daemon and tools"

HOMEPAGE="http://xen.sourceforge.net"

SRC_URI="http://bits.xensource.com/oss-xen/release/${PV/_rc/-}/src.tgz/xen-${PV/_rc/_}-src.tgz"

S="${WORKDIR}/xen-${PV/_rc/_}-src"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="doc debug screen custom-cflags pygrub vnc sdl"

CDEPEND="dev-lang/python

        sys-libs/zlib

        sdl? ( media-libs/libsdl )

        vnc? ( media-libs/libsdl )

        pygrub? ( >=sys-fs/progsreiserfs-0.3.1_rc8 )"

DEPEND="${CDEPEND}

        sys-devel/gcc

        dev-lang/perl

        app-misc/pax-utils

        doc? (

                dev-tex/latex2html

                media-gfx/transfig

        )

        vnc? ( net-libs/libvncserver )"

RDEPEND="${CDEPEND}

        ~app-emulation/xen-${PV}

        sys-apps/iproute2

        net-misc/bridge-utils

        screen? (

                app-misc/screen

                app-admin/logrotate

        )

        || ( sys-fs/udev sys-apps/hotplug )"

PYTHON_MODNAME="xen grub"

pkg_setup() {

        if use vnc && ! use sdl ; then

                ewarn "You have the 'vnc' USE flag set, but not 'sdl'."

                ewarn "VNC functionality requires SDL support, so it"

                ewarn "will be enabled anyway."

        fi

        if [[ "$(scanelf -s __guard -q `which python`)" ]] ; then

                ewarn "xend may not work when python is built with stack smashing protection (ssp)."

                ewarn "If 'xm create' fails with '<ProtocolError for /RPC2: -1 >', see bug #141866"

        fi

        if [[ -z ${XEN_TARGET_ARCH} ]] ; then

                if use x86 ; then

                        export XEN_TARGET_ARCH="x86_32"

                elif use amd64 ; then

                        export XEN_TARGET_ARCH="x86_64"

                else

                        die "Unsupported architecture!"

                fi

        fi

}

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd "${S}"

        # if the user *really* wants to use their own custom-cflags, let them

        if use custom-cflags; then

                einfo "User wants their own CFLAGS - removing defaults"

                # try and remove all the default custom-cflags

                find "${S}" -name Makefile -o -name Rules.mk -o -name Config.mk -exec sed \

                        -e 's/CFLAGS\(.*\)=\(.*\)-O3\(.*\)/CFLAGS\1=\2\3/' \

                        -e 's/CFLAGS\(.*\)=\(.*\)-march=i686\(.*\)/CFLAGS\1=\2\3/' \

                        -e 's/CFLAGS\(.*\)=\(.*\)-fomit-frame-pointer\(.*\)/CFLAGS\1=\2\3/' \

                        -e 's/CFLAGS\(.*\)=\(.*\)-g3*\s\(.*\)/CFLAGS\1=\2 \3/' \

                        -e 's/CFLAGS\(.*\)=\(.*\)-O2\(.*\)/CFLAGS\1=\2\3/' \

                        -i {} \;

        fi

        # xen tries to be smart and filter out CFLAGs not supported by gcc.

        # It doesn't handle no* flags though, but flag-o-matic's test-flag-CC does.

        for FLAG in -nopie -fno-stack-protector -fno-stack-protector-all; do

                test-flag-CC ${FLAG} && HARDFLAGS="${HARDFLAGS} ${FLAG}"

        done

        sed  -i "s/^CFLAGS :=$/& ${HARDFLAGS}/" \

                "${S}"/tools/firmware/{hvmloader,vmxassist}/Makefile

        # Disable the 32bit-only vmxassist if we are not on x86

        # and we don't support the x86 ABI

        if ! use x86 && ! has x86 $(get_all_abis); then

                sed -i -e "/SUBDIRS += vmxassist/d" "${S}"tools/firmware/Makefile

        fi

        if ! use pygrub; then

                sed -i -e "/^SUBDIRS += pygrub$/d" "${S}"/tools/Makefile

        fi

        # Allow --as-needed LDFLAGS

        epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}"--as-needed.patch

        # Uninitialized ifname for qemu

        epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}"-ifname.patch

        # Allow building with python-2.5 (bug #149138)

        # Backported from upstream - should be in 3.0.3

        sed -i 's/\.2|^2\.3|^2\.4/.[2345]/' "${S}"/tools/check/check_python

}

src_compile() {

        local myopt myconf

        use debug && myopt="${myopt} debug=y"

        myconf="${myconf} $(use_enable vnc)"

        if use vnc ; then

                myconf="${myconf} --enable-sdl"

        else

                myconf="${myconf} $(use_enable sdl)"

        fi

        use custom-cflags || unset CFLAGS

        gcc-specs-ssp && append-flags -fno-stack-protector -fno-stack-protector-all

        (cd tools/ioemu && econf ${myconf}) || die "configure failured"

        emake -C tools ${myopt} || die "compile failed"

        if use doc; then

                sh ./docs/check_pkgs || die "package check failed"

                emake -C docs || die "compiling docs failed"

        fi

        emake -C docs man-pages || die "make man-pages failed"

}

src_install() {

        local myopt="XEN_PYTHON_NATIVE_INSTALL=1"

        make DESTDIR="${D}" ${myopt} install-tools \

                || die "install failed"

        # Remove RedHat-specific stuff

        rm -rf "${D}"/etc/sysconfig

        if use doc; then

                make DESTDIR="${D}" -C docs install || die "install docs failed"

                # Rename doc/xen to the Gentoo-style doc/xen-x.y

                mv "${D}"/usr/share/doc/{${PN},${PF}}

        fi

        doman docs/man?/*

        newinitd "${FILESDIR}/${PVR}"/xend.initd xend

        newconfd "${FILESDIR}"/xendomains.confd xendomains

        newinitd "${FILESDIR}/${PVR}"/xendomains.initd xendomains

        if use screen; then

                cat "${FILESDIR}"/xendomains-screen.confd >> "${D}"/etc/conf.d/xendomains

                cp "${FILESDIR}"/xen-consoles.logrotate "${D}"/etc/xen/

                keepdir /var/log/xen-consoles

        fi

        # xend expects these to exist

        keepdir /var/run/xenstored /var/lib/xenstored /var/xen/dump

}

pkg_postinst() {

        elog "Please visit the Xen and Gentoo wiki:"

        elog "http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xen_and_Gentoo"

        if ! built_with_use dev-lang/python ncurses; then

                echo

                ewarn "NB: Your dev-lang/python is built without USE=ncurses."

                ewarn "Please rebuild python with USE=ncurses to make use of xenmon.py."

        fi

        if grep -qsF XENSV= "${ROOT}/etc/conf.d/xend"; then

                echo

                elog "xensv is broken upstream (Gentoo bug #142011)."

                elog "Please remove '${ROOT%/}/etc/conf.d/xend', as it is no longer needed."

        fi

}

```

/usr/portage/local/my/app-emulation/xen/xen-3.0.4_rc1.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/xen/xen-3.0.4-1.ebuild,v 1.8# 2007/01/23 21:42:31 aross Exp $

inherit mount-boot flag-o-matic

DESCRIPTION="The Xen virtual machine monitor"

HOMEPAGE="http://xen.sourceforge.net"

if [[ ${PV} == *_p* ]]; then

        XEN_UNSTABLE="xen-unstable-${PV#*_p}"

        SRC_URI="mirror://gentoo/${XEN_UNSTABLE}.tar.bz2"

        S="${WORKDIR}/${XEN_UNSTABLE}"

else

        SRC_URI="http://bits.xensource.com/oss-${PN}/release/${PV/_rc/-}/src.tgz/${PN}-${PV/_rc/_}-src.tgz"

        S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}-${PV/_rc/_}-src"

fi

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="debug custom-cflags pae hardened"

DEPEND="sys-devel/dev86"

RDEPEND=""

RESTRICT="test"

pkg_setup() {

        if [[ -z ${XEN_TARGET_ARCH} ]]; then

                if use x86; then

                        export XEN_TARGET_ARCH="x86_32"

                elif use amd64; then

                        export XEN_TARGET_ARCH="x86_64"

                else

                        die "Unsupported architecture!"

                fi

        fi

}

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        # if the user *really* wants to use their own custom-cflags, let them

        if use custom-cflags; then

                einfo "User wants their own CFLAGS - removing defaults"

                # try and remove all the default custom-cflags

                find "${S}" -name Makefile -o -name Rules.mk -o -name Config.mk -exec sed \

                        -e 's/CFLAGS\(.*\)=\(.*\)-O3\(.*\)/CFLAGS\1=\2\3/' \

                        -e 's/CFLAGS\(.*\)=\(.*\)-march=i686\(.*\)/CFLAGS\1=\2\3/' \

                        -e 's/CFLAGS\(.*\)=\(.*\)-fomit-frame-pointer\(.*\)/CFLAGS\1=\2\3/' \

                        -e 's/CFLAGS\(.*\)=\(.*\)-g3*\s\(.*\)/CFLAGS\1=\2 \3/' \

                        -e 's/CFLAGS\(.*\)=\(.*\)-O2\(.*\)/CFLAGS\1=\2\3/' \

                        -i {} \;

        fi

        if use hardened; then

                cd "${S}"

                epatch "${FILESDIR}/${PN}"-"${PV/_rc*/}"-nopiessp.patch

        fi

}

src_compile() {

        local myopt

        use debug && myopt="${myopt} debug=y"

        use pae && myopt="${myopt} pae=y"

        if use custom-cflags; then

                filter-flags -fPIE -fstack-protector

        else

                unset CFLAGS

        fi

        # Send raw LDFLAGS so that --as-needed works

        emake LDFLAGS="$(raw-ldflags)" -C xen ${myopt} || die "compile failed"

}

src_install() {

        local myopt

        use pae && myopt="${myopt} pae=y"

        make DESTDIR="${D}" ${myopt} install-xen \

                || die "install failed"

        # for upstream change tracking

        if [[ -n ${XEN_UNSTABLE} ]]; then

                dodoc "${S}"/XEN-VERSION

        fi

}

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "Please visit the Xen and Gentoo wiki:"

        einfo "http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xen_and_Gentoo"

        echo

        einfo "Note: xen tools have been moved to app-emulation/xen-tools;"

        einfo "you need to install that package to manage your domains."

        if [[ -n ${XEN_UNSTABLE} ]]; then

                echo

                einfo "This is a snapshot of the xen-unstable tree."

                einfo "Please report bugs in xen itself (and not the packaging) to"

                einfo "bugzilla.xensource.com"

        fi

        if use pae; then

                echo

                einfo "This is a PAE build of Xen. It will *only* boot PAE kernels!"

        fi

}

```

----------

## dubcio

Hi All,

One weak agou i start instal gento with xen on Maxdata Platinum 500 with tow XEon Processors. Everything loked ok until problems comes...the same ones that galahad have.

Curently i work on AMD64 profile (multilib) with xen version 3.0.2. I will try the options that you curentry post but i have some basic question to You.

1. Galahad, did you run the Windows guest succesfuly?

2. firestrike, witch profile do you use multilib/nomultilib?

----------

## firestrike

hmm, do you mean something from this?  :Smile: 

e.g. the server profile?  :Smile: 

```

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/server, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-xen x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-xen x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU            3070  @ 2.66GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 02 May 2007 08:00:10 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.15-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/my /usr/portage/local/layman/aross /usr/portage/local/layman/php-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/php-experimental /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/ecatmur"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.1/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 apache2 bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli cracklib crypt dri gif iconv isdnlog jpeg libg++ mailwrapper midi nls nptl nptlonly pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection session snmp spl ssl tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mga neomagic nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## dubcio

Hi,

It is more then i expect  :Smile:  the infromation about base profile is in the first line. So i have anather question to this... witch command do you use to display it. I'm new in gentoo so i only know taht i could check the selected profile by checking symbolic link:

```
 ls -FGg /etc/make.profile 
```

I have also question about cpu asign and vcpu variable in unmofied quests. Did you try to asign specyfic cpu ubit to the quest and/or change the numer of virtual cpus that host schoudl see. I try to configure teh server machine that will have multiple systems for varius of task (build server, intranet portal, test machines) and while i see that your hardware is quite similar to my (cpu, kernel selected chipsets) it will be great if i could "take" some of  your expirience.

Thank's Galahad for fast answer. I will check all this stuffs on manday at work, while coretly we have holidays in Poland, at home i don't have machine with VT so i only could check the paravirualization.

Best Bart.

----------

## dubcio

Sorry firestrike the thanks should goes to you  :Smile: 

----------

## dubcio

Hi Galahad,

I look inside your vmx config...did you consider that in kernel and device_model variables you point to diffrent architectures? As far lub is the link to lib64 it schouldn't make the diffrence but when i chage in my config bouth to lib64 it helps the VNC server port show up (on the xen 3.0.2 for now) but i have another problem...my machine is hang up...i still wait for monday to change configuration on the marineam-xen.

I also see that you provide -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs in CFLASG i alos do that (looking inisde firestrike configuration he omit it) so mayby this is the issue as well. Into HOWTO Xen and Gentoo they only mention about 32 bit platforms.

 *Quote:*   

> Some software, in particular the glibc TLS library, is implemented in a way that will conflict with how Xen uses segment registers to circumvent a limitation of 32-bit x86 hardware platforms, causing poor performance whilst carrying out certain operations under Xen

 

I will try do disable this while i will change it to marineam-xen.

----------

## galahad7

Hi firestrike, many many thanks for sending me the big long kernel config. I set up my kernel exactly the same but still no VNC on paravirtualized or HVM domains. I've got a gentoo32 system as well and that does the same thing. 

I guess the only think I haven't asked for is the config file you are using to start the xen machine.... Thanks!

By the way, what command prints out the server profile information? That is handy.

I saw your note dubcio about the lib64 config differences and I'll try it.

----------

## dubcio

Hi,

At last i run the Windows 2003 DomU quest with SMP support using new 2007 profile. The VNC also works perfectly.

My canfiguration base on the firestrike configuration with some minor changes with the kernel (while it's 2.6.16 not 2.6.1 :Cool: .

Galahad, mayby the problem is the procesor your configuration show that you have Athol CPUs...from my point of view it schould be no difrence in it but you newer know...

If somobeody wont some deatils about my configuration fell fre to ask, i dont want ot put it by default do don't make "mess" in teh thread.

----------

## galahad7

dubcio, I went back and checked again.

VNC is available on an HVM setup for a Windows install, but I'm not seeing any output. The domu starts and I connec to the VNC windows but then nothing happens. Also VNC on paravirtualized domains still isn't going which is really the reason I started this thread. Also, sdl isn't going (which is not required but hey good if all the buttons work). 

I have had to get a Xen server into production so I've run with Centos 5 for now, and I'll come back again I think to getting a Gentoo Xen server going when Xen 3.0.5 comes out. I gather it will support a 32 bit paravirtualized domu in a 64bit dom0 so that will be handy.

Cheers

Stephen

----------

## tekknokrat

where do i get the 2.6.18-xen sources from? no ebuild in marineam-xen sfics...

----------

## galahad7

The aross overlay had a 2.6.18 ebuild for a time. I've got an idea it might have been removed - there was a serious SATA problem mentioned in the Gentoo Xen bugzilla entry so maybe that is why.

----------

## tekknokrat

hm, ok installing sources manual wouldn't also be that problem. 

where do I get the sources from? I'd like to play first with the xen kernel before I install xen because for checking compatibility issues first with packages ( e.g. modules madwifi, fglrx ).

Is there somebody who tried to patch current sources like the gentoo, suspend2 or at least the vanilla 2.6.20?

----------

## galahad7

http://www.xensource.com/download/index_oss.html

----------

## tekknokrat

ebuilds for what i was looking for are currently here https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179412

----------

